# VapeCon 2017 - Schedule for the Day



## Silver

Hi all

We are very excited to share with you the schedule for the day...

*VapeCon 2017 SCHEDULE
26 August 2017 - Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria
- brought to you by ECIGSSA*
_________________________________________________________

09h00 - *Doors open to VapeCon 2017!*

11h00 - *Nic BLAZE rap  *

11h30 - *Wayne Walker DIY talk*

12h00 - *Cloud Chasing Competition - preliminary rounds
*
13h00 - *Vape Trick Competition*

14h00 - *Cloud Chasing Competition - finals*

16h00 - *Prize Giving*

17h00 - 18h00 - *Classic Hits deejay session*

20h00 - *VapeCon 2017 closes*

_________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Hey

What about the DIY competition?


----------



## Teez

When will a Vape con be hosted in KZN


----------



## Silver

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey
> 
> What about the DIY competition?



Good question @BeardedVaper93 - thanks for asking

The DIY Competition will take place all day 
So there isn't a specific time slot for it.
The *10 testers will be on the VapeCon/ECIGSSA stand* for members of the public to sample and vote on.

The winners will be announced in the Prize Giving at 4pm

The same applies to the Vendor Juice Shootout.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey
> 
> What about the DIY competition?



the DIY competition runs through the day at the ECIGSSA stand - M11

All VapeCon 2017 attendees are welcome to sample each juice and place their votes for their favorite.

Shortly before the prize giving begins the votes will be tallied and the winners will be announced.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters

Will Wayne be presenting from the stage or from TFM's stand?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Teez said:


> When will a Vape con be hosted in KZN



Welcome to the forum @Teez 

There are no plans at this stage to hold VapeCon in KZN. 
But who knows what might happen in the future 

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stillwaters said:


> Will Wayne be presenting from the stage or from TFM's stand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



On stage @Stillwaters !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Very cool, thanks @Silver

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Stillwaters 

Check out the Wayne Walker DIY talk thread here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-wayne-walker-diy-talk.t40551/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters

My bad...didn't read properly...sorry  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MR_F

You forget to Mention stand in Que From 7:00 am

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ASCIIcat

MR_F said:


> You forget to Mention stand in Que From 7:00 am


You mean join me for a skottle breakfast in the Queue from 7am

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MR_F

ASCIIcat said:


> You mean join me for a skottle breakfast in the Queue from 7am


 now this is a man with a plan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

ASCIIcat said:


> You mean join me for a skottle breakfast in the Queue from 7am



I hope you have a metric ton of Viennas.
See u in the que


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

